# Deal on Score for Beethoven String Quartets



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The scores for Beethoven's complete string quartets are currently available in a single volume (450 pp.) on amazon.com (US) for $5.99.








My copy just arrived, and I highly recommend it for anyone who wants a reference score.

Published by Dover, it is a photographic reprint of the edition originally published by Breitkopf & Härtel. As such, it is not so crisp as a new printing, but more than adequate as a reference.

The best part is that it is not a tiny study score format but the size of a regular piano book, making it very easy to read, and very convenient for playing through sections at the piano as well.

The price seems to cycle up and down quite regularly so if you find a higher price, put it in your cart and wait a few weeks.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Can't pass this up, the price is too good! Thanks for the heads up Balthazar!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> The scores for Beethoven's complete string quartets are currently available in a single volume (450 pp.) on amazon.com (US) for $5.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought that volume about 40 years ago. Same cover. I will be taking a course on the Haydn and Mozart quartets this semester, and I just ordered the Dover edition of the Mozart quartets. I will probably get the Haydn quartets as well, but I want to find out which ones we will be looking at.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep; good to have if you're a fan. Bought mine about 15 years ago, but I'll bet I paid more than 5.99 u.s.d.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I did also. I've also almost worn it out from marking it up. It's worth having.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> The scores for Beethoven's complete string quartets ...
> My copy just arrived, and I highly recommend it for anyone who wants a reference score.
> ....


Though, I will say, it is a large, large thing. Not easy to array in your bookshelf, and it takes up significant space on your desk. Prepare.

Also, with these dense scorebooks, I dislike when the movements are not given a new page to start on. When you flip through looking for something in particular, it is easy to pass up because a new movement may pass off as a tempo change on a quick glance.

_Edit: Another also: Let's start up a "Scorebook Bargain Thread". Clearly has a niche. _


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday, now the only decision is which ensemble to take this out for a spin with!


----------



## andrewsmolich1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for posting, I'm ordering mine now.


----------



## maladie (Oct 14, 2015)

You can also legally download the scores for free on IMSLP and print the ones you want out


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

maladie said:


> You can also legally download the scores for free on IMSLP and print the ones you want out


You spend more on ink and paper then this costs!


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

michaels said:


> You spend more on ink and paper then this costs!


Cost and value are rarely equivalent.


----------

